# Staretd a new Project Today!



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

The speed drives for the cooling tower.









Started Piping it in


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good Stan!! Why did you need a stainless steel J-box up by the ceiling? All of the other cabinets appear to be Nema 4. Why did you have to go 4x up there? Just curious....Also, I have never seen those drives before. Who makes them? Intellipass?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Kletis said:


> Looks good Stan!! Why did you need a stainless steel J-box up by the ceiling? All of the other cabinets appear to be Nema 4. Why did you have to go 4x up there? Just curious....Also, I have never seen those drives before. Who makes them? Intellipass?


It's not it just looks that way from the flash It's a regular nema 1 box 12x12x4 and I went 4 up cause line and load cannot be in the same raceway. and the vfd's are cutler and hammer


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomorrow I am starting another one I have to pipe in some air handler Units I will take pics mount the Control cabinets


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

You found your level :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

good looking work stan - i wish i had some pics of good work that im involved in - i just finished a transformer today and the high voltage guys used nylon rope and duct tape to hold the 4 inch raceway in place


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nolabama said:


> good looking work stan - i wish i had some pics of good work that im involved in - i just finished a transformer today and the high voltage guys used nylon rope and duct tape to hold the 4 inch raceway in place


Well thank you I keep my camera in my truck so i can take pic for my own personal keep and to show my wife


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

220/221 said:


> You found your level :thumbsup:


yep I found it never knew I lost it but i know what you are talking about and I think it's funny!!!


----------

